
Show HN: 10 Best Web Animations - chrisgannon
http://www.creativebloq.com/inspiration/10-best-web-animations-by-chris-gannon
======
feeboo
I also tried to get my feet wet in SVG animation. Made with inkscape and
animated in GSAP.

[https://happy-halloween.alfred-eichenseher.de/](https://happy-
halloween.alfred-eichenseher.de/) (Halloween animation - click on the ghost
button in the middle of the page)

~~~
overcast
Reminds me of Limbo :)

------
theak
It seems like all the animations in this article are GIFs, not actual animated
SVGs :(

I wonder why he chose to export them as GIFs after going through all the work
to create SVGs. They also seem to be pretty choppy as a result. Maybe whatever
CMS the article is using doesn't support SVGs?

~~~
chrisgannon
I converted them to GIF for portability (and because CB asked for that
format).

Yes GIF is horrible but it's a necessary evil in this current social media
climate.

------
ErikHuisman
What? No Pablo the flamingo?
[http://pablotheflamingo.com/](http://pablotheflamingo.com/)

------
overcast
The fan is rad, clearly the most attention to detail put into it.

